# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Recherche FAMILLES d'ACCUEIL CHATS et CHIENS pour LES AMIS DE CARAMEL PA

## Chapelle

L'association LES AMIS DE CARAMEL PA recherche des FAMILLES D'ACCUEIL pour chats et chiens.

Conditions :
⇨ sous contrat d'association
⇨ prévisite obligatoire
⇨ animaux de la famille identifiés, stérilisés et vaccins à jour
⇨ placement exclusivement à l'intérieur pour les chats (ou extérieur sécurisé)
⇨ jardin clos pour les chiens
⇨ prise en charge des frais vétérinaires par l'association

Localisées de préférence en région CENTRE ou ÎLE DE FRANCE, mais toutes les propositions seront étudiées.
LES AMIS DE CARAMEL PA
4 place de l'église - 41270 La Chapelle Vicomtesse
Tél : 06 63 17 88 75 
amis2caramel@gmail.com

Association loi 1901 enregistrée sous le numéro W412001387
à la sous préfecture de Vendôme - SIREN N° 823 660 527
Créée en 2016

----------


## Chapelle

Toujours d’actualité

----------

